# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رده بندی بهترین دانشگاه برای رشته های مدیریت بازرگانی و علوم اقتصادی کشور

## DaNiaLHnV

سلام بچه ها اگر کسی رده بندی از لحاظ سطح علمی دانشگاه ها رو در رابطه با دو رشته ی علوم اقتصادی و مدیریت بازرگانی رو داره به ترتیب بهم بگه برای انتخاب رشتم نیاز دارم مرسی

----------


## sajjadt

up

----------


## Hooman_Hk

از لحاظ سطح علمی دانشگاه امام صادق فوق العادست...تا با سواد نشی امکان نداره   فارغ التحصیل شی..واقعا دانشگاه عالی هست

----------

